# Ball bearing tolerance info



## David_R8 (Apr 7, 2021)

Not sure quite where to put this but I found what seems to be an excellent guide to ball bearing tolerances.
https://www.engineersedge.com/bearing/ball_bearings_tolerances.htm


----------



## Dabbler (Apr 7, 2021)

great page  - I wish I had that when I was starting out in machining!


----------



## David_R8 (Apr 7, 2021)

Dabbler said:


> great page  - I wish I had that when I was starting out in machining!


Thank you sir, I was researching bearing classes preparing to replace the ones in my mill when I came across it.


----------



## GummyMonster (Apr 9, 2021)

Lots of information there.
Thanks.
Ken


----------

